# Subcutaneous vs Visceral Fat



## danzik17 (Apr 14, 2008)

Figured I would post this here sans research since Gazhole said he was getting lonely at nights without questions to answer.

We all know that the general rule with fat is first on, last off.  Does this rule still apply to visceral fats, or do they follow a different sequence.  For example, does the body prefer to utilize subcutaneous fats before visceral fat, or does it not differentiate?

And when gaining fat let's say on a bulk, at what point will you begin to load on more of the unhealthy visceral fats?  Or is that something that occurs more when you reach obesity?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 15, 2008)

Genetics.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sub Q fats are typically the first to come off.

Visceral fats seem to be higher in those who smoke and drink regularly, there has been some links to higher heart disease problems with more visceral fat.

Visceral fat also has been related to higher stress (cortisol) levels.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 17, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Figured I would post this here sans research since Gazhole said he was getting lonely at nights without questions to answer.
> 
> We all know that the general rule with fat is first on, last off.  Does this rule still apply to visceral fats, or do they follow a different sequence.  For example, does the body prefer to utilize subcutaneous fats before visceral fat, or does it not differentiate?
> 
> And when gaining fat let's say on a bulk, at what point will you begin to load on more of the unhealthy visceral fats?  Or is that something that occurs more when you reach obesity?



The term "visceral" indicates the the tissue is highly vascular, and there for very easily circulated. The more visceral a fat deposit is the more easily it is mobilized and burned.

That said, the vascularity of an individuals various fat deposits varies somewhat.

Often VAT comes of very quickly in response to caloric defecit. 

Whtn you get fat enough to accumulate VAT that is a sign that you need to stop bluking.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> The term "visceral" indicates the the tissue is highly vascular, and there for very easily circulated. The more visceral a fat deposit is the more easily it is mobilized and burned.
> 
> That said, the vascularity of an individuals various fat deposits varies somewhat.
> 
> ...



Visceral doesnt mean vascular as far as I know?



> *Definition of Visceral*
> 
> *Visceral:* Referring to the viscera, the internal organs of the body, specifically those within the chest (as the heart or lungs) or abdomen (as the liver, pancreas or intestines).
> In a figurative sense, something "visceral" is felt "deep down." It is a "gut feeling."



SAT is usually the easiest to lose.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2008)

Good info here  i dont know shit about this.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Visceral doesnt mean vascular as far as I know?
> 
> 
> 
> SAT is usually the easiest to lose.



Visceral (or refering to the organs) tissues are highly vascular. The vascular system is in fact a function of the heart and lungs, but the liver and the intestines are also highly vascular.

Subcutaneous fatty deposits and skin (which is an organ but not a visceral organ) as well as the hollow organs(also considered avascular) are *nowhere* near as vascular as the internal organs.

So when I say that a fatty deposit is visceral fat, that would indicate that it is highly vascular due to the proximity and relationship to the vasculature associated with the internal organs.

So in terms of fat, visceral fat indicates fat that surrounds and is incorporated in the internal organs, which consequently makes it vascular.

Visceral fat (the fat around the organs) is vascular. 

So even though the term visceral by itself does not refer specifically to vasculature, when used to describe fatty deposits it does.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok.

Visceral Fats would still not be the easiest to lose though?

Visceral fats are what are protecting the organs to a certain extent.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok.
> 
> Visceral Fats would still not be the easiest to lose though?
> 
> Visceral fats are what are protecting the organs to a certain extent.



That is true that some visceral fat is needed to protect the organs.

But it really depends on gender and genetics which is easiest to lose.

For example, men accumulate visceral fat more easily than women. Notice how when men get fat they can often have hard, round pot bellies or pudgy midsections and still have skinny legs and arms?

Also, when women tend to get fat they often develop heavier saddle bags and carry extra (subcutaneous) fat around the hips and thighs.

Generally speaking the person with the apple shaped fat distrobution (usually the man) can lose weight much more quickly. Although if they don't they have a much higher risk of dying from heart attack or stroke.

The person who carries more fat on their butt and thighs is likely to have a *much* harder time losing it. Although they can be almost as healthy (cardiovascularly speaking) as someone who is not overweight at all.

So I would disagree and say that typically (thought there are always exceptions) subcutaneous fat is harder to lose simply because it's harder to get those fatty deposits back into the bloodstream.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah I was just reading about Gender and the tendancy to store and lose certain fat types.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah it sucks, because I have to be lean enough for my abs to show in order to not jiggle on the back of my arms.


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to be lean enough to have delt veins in order to even PRETEND to be able to see cuts in my quads. 

<shakes tiny fist in rage>


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2008)

Losing visceral Fat tends to raise cholesterol levels as it is metabolized in the liver.

Where as SAT fat tends to be an energy source.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 23, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Losing visceral Fat tends to raise cholesterol levels as it is metabolized in the liver.
> 
> Where as SAT fat tends to be an energy source.



That's exactly right. Except the reason VAT raises cholesterol levels is because it is in constant circulation, not because it's metabolized by the liver.


----------

